# Which Critical Skill



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello,

First time on this forum and looking for some advice.

I am looking to immigrate to SA and would like to apply for a Critical Skills Visa as I understand that is the best route, if possible. My issue is I currently work as an IT manager in London, with over 14 years experience in the field. Unfortunately, IT Manager is not on the list however I was advised by an immigration agency that they would put me through under the below headings:

· Network specialist
· Network analyst
· Database specialist

My issue is no where on my CV have I ever held jobs with these titles. My last three roles, for over 9 years, have been IT Manager, IT Manager, Systems Administrator. I am really keen to do what I can to get this Visa and immigrate but I'm just unclear whether it would be possible under those job titles?

Also, I am well aware that if I do get a CSV under a heading I would have to get a job with the same title, I am willing to take that step and get a non-managerial role.

Apologies for babble, would love to hear from someone who had similar experience.

Thank you


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

DMO said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time on this forum and looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


HI,

please send me a pm so that I can advise on the matter.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, I just tried but got a message to say I don't have permission. Is my account that's locked down or yours? Are you able to pm me? Thanks I_SINGH.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Just noticed I can't pm due to account being new. Could you please respond to this post?


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

I applied way back as a network specialist even though my CV never had such a title. Don't know if it matters now.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey, thanks for responding. Was your application successful? If so, did you have to get a job in SA under that title? Thanks again.


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone here, or know someone who has, successfully applied for a critical skills visa as a software test engineer / software quality analyst and if so, what critical skills category and skill did you put in your application?

Because I can see just Quality Analyst option that also under BPO sector. I have experience in Software testing (Software Quality Analyst) in IT sector. 

And if i opted this skill i.e. Quality Analyst under BPO Category then i might afraid that then I can't search or look out any other Quality Analyst job in any other sector.

Would like to see valuable input.


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

DMO said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time on this forum and looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Is anyone available to advise on my above query? Anyone who has had similar scenario or someone who works in an agency and can advise.
Would really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Tweak your CV to reflect the most appropriate category and obtain 2-3 references which cover these categories


----------

